# HELP...Drive Cycles to Complete ECM Monitors?



## jweb47 (Dec 6, 2007)

Had a dead knock sensor in our 96 GXE (VQ30DE) so I replaced it then reset the ECM. Just drove it 78 miles and tested...no DTCs but the following monitors had not completed: Catalyst Monitor; Evaporative System Monitor; Oxygen Sensor Monitor. I was under the assumption that all you had to do was drive it 60 miles for all the monitors to complete but, after talking to a somewhat helpful mechanic was told that the car had drive cycles that were things like...drive for so many miles at a certain speed, let it cool, and a few other things I can't remember. Apparently each car is different and I'm hoping someone here can point me to what they are so I can get them cleared so I can complete the state inspection. Thanks for any help. Thanks for any help.


----------



## philb00 (May 17, 2008)

Yes I also heard today about these ECM drive cycles and monitors - There is a ODBII manual (the Bible on ODB I think ) about 4 inches thick - has pages of every make/model and for my Nissan Sentra '96 there are 13 or 14 steps specifying how to rebuild ECM data (drive cycles) ex: let idle for 1-2 minutes then drive citylike
w/ rpms 1500-2000 for 3 minutes then highway 50-55mph for 3 minutes the idle for 10 minutes then highway 55-75mph for 3 minutes etc etc etc til step 13
I got a copy of it xeroxed out of the book fomr my ODB mechanic/expert guy.

Is there anybody here who knows real name of this book ? 
Is it available to look up on internet or only bookbased and available to just ceritified machanics ?
Thanks


----------

